# Happy Birthday Ava!!!!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

MY BABY IS 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











5 weeks old 


















randoms


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! 
Happy Birthday beautiful Ava! 
I wish you a very happy, healthy, long life!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a pretty girl!
Happy Barkday Ava!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy bithday, pretty girl! She is adorable.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ava!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww happy 5th! uve come a long way! hope ur mommy has sumthin speshul for u on thia day


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday Ava!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Awwww, happy birthday Ava!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is beautiful!
Happy birthday to Ava.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy birthday. Big licks from the girls


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday, Ava! It's my Lacey's birthday today, too! She's 2


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ava!!!!!!!!! 
It is ALSO Eden's birthday! She is behind Ava and Lacey and is just 1. What a good day for pretty girl's birthdays!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Happy Birthday, Ava!!!!!!!!!
> It is ALSO Eden's birthday! She is behind Ava and Lacey and is just 1. What a good day for pretty girl's birthdays!!


Happy birthday to Eden, too, then! Lacey's been a little diva all day. She got a frozen yogurt to eat and burped in her ferret boyfriend's face after she was done eating. She's so classy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ava!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwww Ms. Ava! I have not heard from you in such a long time. Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ava!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, love the pics! Happy Birthday Ava


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ava - I LOVE the pink leopard coat!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Ava!*


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Post more photos of Hershey. ;} The cutest face ever!!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Ava is so beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Aww! Happy belated birthday Ava!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy birthday, ava!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday beautiful.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVA!!!!!! (one day late) It was also Lulu's b'day, and she was 4.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------

